# Bookmarks not working via mobile?



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

When surfing on my phone (Sidekick II) and I click on the Last Post arrow, it only goes to the last page. Other fora I use work properly, but not TC. Any ideas?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry, no ideas. The mobile template was a beta that ever got out of beta and more or less just stopped development. 

Not sure if you are using the mobile version or not on your SK. I also have a SK and use it but really do not use the jump items.


----------

